# Router accessories for cutting in door hinge mortises



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi,

I posted this topic on another forum, but something tells me I will get a better and quicker response on LJ.

I am new to routers, and have actually purchased a Bosch Colt for a small trim job and just got the Bosch 1617EVS. Had not had time to begin using the 1617 as yet.

I have been asked by a friend to help out with a project where we will be replacing light weight surface mounted bifold door hinges on 1-3/8" thick wood doors with regular door hinges. We have 7 doors that we need to do. So the total number of cuts is something between 14 and 21.

I am thinking I want to use a router to cut the mortises. Which of these two routers would you suggest I use and what accessories (template, jig, bushings) would I need to layout and cut these hinge mortises? Not too excited to spend a lot of money in that this is a one time thing, unless some of the accessories can be used for other things.

Are there any other things I should consider?

Thanks,

Dalec


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

I use a straight router bit to cut hinge mortises. I don't get too fancy. I lay the hinge in place then mark the outline with a marking knife or exacto. Then I set the router depth to the thickness of the hinge and rout inside the lines by eye. Clean up the edges with a sharp chisel and I'm done.

I am usually only making a few so setting up jigs seems like a waste of time and my method produces nice clean mortises.


----------



## tyson (Feb 18, 2009)

i have cut a lot of door hinges with my small router, i use the hinge to lay out my lines using an xacto knife as a pencil then i carefully cut close to my xacto knife lines and finish up with a sharp chisel, there are templates and jigs for this but if you take your time you can do a perfect job.


----------



## tyson (Feb 18, 2009)

ha ha thats so cool, practicaly the same method at the same time LOL, scott is absolutly correct this will produce a nice mortise..


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

To answer your other question (size) I like to use a 1/2" bit. Goes faster that way but makes the corners a little more challenging.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Scott and Tyson.

Although there will be a lot of cuts, I agree that the for this one project, it would be just as easy to use the method the two of you suggested.

Again, Thank you.

Dalec


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Scott,

I suppose I could take a chisel and cut along the scribed line before using the 1/2" bit or even use both the trim router with a 1/8 bit to outline the hinge pattern and then clean out with the 1/2" bit.

This discussion is very helpful in developing my thinking about how to proceed.

Dalec


----------



## tyson (Feb 18, 2009)

its easy to screw up the measurements here as to where exactly make the cuts also ( hint) i use the 1 inch mark on my tape instead of the actual end of it to be more accurate, but you must be careful not to forget that you are doing this or you will end up a inch long


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Tyson,

I have made that mistake and it felt sooo stupid, once I figured out why my cuts were short.

What I might do is once I determine the placement of the first hinge from the edge of the door, is to use a combo square set to that distance. As far as setting the distance from the top and bottom of the door to the hinge, I guess I can use a tape rule or make a simple jig that measures distance from the top or bottom of the door to the hinge. That may speed up layout and accuracy.

Thanks of the ideas.

Dalec


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Make a story board after the first one.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you eveyone.

Scott, I have have seen the term story board, or stick, but never got around to understanding what it is.
I think I got the idea.

Again, LJ comes through for me.

Dalec


----------

